# I have been told NO by my Clinic!!



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

Can anyone help with Clinics that may allow me to do Surrogacy. I asked my Clinic ( Newcastle Centre for Life) and they said they will not do Surrogacy with me as i am able to get pregnant so the frozen embryo's i have will need to be used for myself. I live in Sunderland and would like to use a clinic close to home but not sure if there are Clinics nearby that do Surrogacy or will say yes to doing surrogacy for me. I am 29 and have been through five Cycles with two chemicals pregnancies. 


Thank you


----------



## emma.green (Apr 16, 2011)

hi care do surrogacy and so do mindlands fertility clinic xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Not all clinics are licensed to surrogacy so maybe it isn't if you look on the hfea clinic guide it shows all the clinics licensed for the various services. Also a clinic will take your case to an ethics committee/panel for consideration. Good luck


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Holly, I had several years of treatment in Bristol but after my hyst they refused to discuss surrogacy.  I don't think they had the right licence for it.  London Womens Clinic does surrogacy. We are at the Cardiff one, I am sure there is one in Darlington (maybe a bit too far from you?)
All I did was phone up all the ones I could find relatively locally and ask.
Very best of luck


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

Thank you all for getting back to me. Newcastle do surrogacy but only if you actually cant carry. I have phoned around alot of clinics and Hull IVF Unit have said they might be willing to do it for me. I will have to have my frozen embryo's transferred from CFL to Hull, is this possible? and does anyone have an idea how much this may cost? Is there any reason that i may be turned down at panel? Thank you agian for all your help. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

moving your embryos between clinics isn't a difficult process, ring the embryology lab where you are paying for them to be stored and then the lab where you want them stored, they both have to complete the HFEA paperwork to be lawful. They will be able to recommend couriers they use. 
Re Panels I was told that all parties would undergo counselling appts and a report, both you and your surrogate would have medicals and then they would discuss all the information and decide if they could assist. good luck


----------

